# Dnp reputable lab



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

As title says, which labs are producing decent dnp? I know banned lab had a good rep but it seems impossible for me to get hold of Any others?


----------



## MrWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

I said in a previous thread, my other half is using Greystone (or Greystone Research, not sure on name) DNP @ 250mg a day and has had very good results on that. I'll be using it personally another 3-4 weeks to lean out/prime before a blast.

It was between that and DMPharma, and there seems to be inconsistencies with his dosing/potency.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Running DMP's DNP working as attended.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Any others


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

BRL seems ok


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Ordered DMP 250s


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> Ordered DMP 250s


i ordered some dmp 250s, and used them but found they were really weak???? i have also used (d***ks) dnp and that stuff was mental! is dmp dnp underdosed or was it just my stuff?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

benny_boy555 said:


> i ordered some dmp 250s, and used them but found they were really weak???? i have also used (d***ks) dnp and that stuff was mental! is dmp dnp underdosed or was it just my stuff?


yellow magic is the shiz man


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

zyphy said:


> yellow magic is the shiz man


Seems impossible to get hold of now though


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> Seems impossible to get hold of now though


managed to get some the other day, but yeh theres very limited supply now


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

benny_boy555 said:


> i ordered some dmp 250s, and used them but found they were really weak???? i have also used (d***ks) dnp and that stuff was mental! is dmp dnp underdosed or was it just my stuff?


How many tabs did u go up to. I felt o.a labs was underdosed but maybe I was just expecting harsher sides


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> How many tabs did u go up to. I felt o.a labs was underdosed but maybe I was just expecting harsher sides


only 1 pill a day (250mg) of dmp but have been as high as 5 pills (625mg) of yellow magic (that was a hard nights sleep)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

benny_boy555 said:


> only 1 pill a day (250mg) of dmp but have been as high as 5 pills (625mg) of yellow magic (that was a hard nights sleep)


fckin hell, was there any benefit in dosing that high? 250mg with cardio worked very well for me


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

benny_boy555 said:


> only 1 pill a day (250mg) of dmp but have been as high as 5 pills (625mg) of yellow magic (that was a hard nights sleep)


What kind of results did you get off a dose like that? U must have had steam comin out of u


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

zyphy said:


> fckin hell, was there any benefit in dosing that high? 250mg with cardio worked very well for me


do be honest mate i dont think so. weight loss for me was almost the same as with 250mg a day. plus the day i did the first 625mg dose (only did 3 days at that dose) i got a terrible headache and severe cramps in one my legs.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> What kind of results did you get off a dose like that? U must have had steam comin out of u


only did it at that dose for 3 days. i literally had to take a fan and a towel in to every room i went into, plus i got really bad ben and jerry cravings! lol. i couldn't do anything without looking like i had just come out of a swimming pool. weight loss for that cycle was around 14 lbs. 6 days 250mg, 5 days 500mg, 3 days 625 mg.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> What kind of results did you get off a dose like that? U must have had steam comin out of u


You can always cycle op and down between 250 and 500, 500 of dmp's where in the area where i only felt comfortable in my underpants while i fan blew at me.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> What kind of results did you get off a dose like that? U must have had steam comin out of u


Being featured in the daily mail :lol:


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Are there any labs still operating around DNP? I've been looking for a while and can't seem to find any recommended labs.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Ben89 said:


> Are there any labs still operating around DNP? I've been looking for a while and can't seem to find any recommended labs.


Just got some Dr muscle dnp. To hot to run this yet. Tried Olympia anabolics. Was ok. Some day the sides were bearable not much sweating an next day hit me hard


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Flaxmans said:


> Just got some Dr muscle dnp. To hot to run this yet. Tried Olympia anabolics. Was ok. Some day the sides were bearable not much sweating an next day hit me hard


Often the way with DNP though once it starts to accumulate. What does do they offer 125 or 250? I prefer the lower dose for the reasons you mention.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Ben89 said:


> Often the way with DNP though once it starts to accumulate. What does do they offer 125 or 250? I prefer the lower dose for the reasons you mention.


They do both but I went for the 250 tabs. Weird thing was is that after feeling like crap on day I would expect to feel like that the next few days. I felt it was abit up an down. Don't get me wrong it works and I may possibly go for that lab again just want to try others aswel


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

steve89 said:


> BRL seems ok


What dose you tried?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Currently using BRL, i do not feel it is anywhere near as potent as stuff i have used in the past. I have been running 400mg a day for a week now, upped to 600 today, would not go higher than that though


----------



## alex1987xxx (Apr 13, 2013)

Using DMP right now and at 250mg is weak if you compare to 250md D-H, because D-H was overdossed almost dubble...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

steve89 said:


> Currently using BRL, i do not feel it is anywhere near as potent as stuff i have used in the past. I have been running 400mg a day for a week now, upped to 600 today, would not go higher than that though


Im using BRL, dont think its dosed correctly at all. Wouldnt use this brand again, its cheap yes but if you need double to dose of BRL to equal hacks then its suddenly not cheap (Unless its only option)


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Same problem, now banned lab has gone seems impossble to get hold of


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> Same problem, now banned lab has gone seems impossble to get hold of


My post box contained some voldemort poop this morning 

I had the last one


----------

